# T-Home VDSL mit 2X Wlan-Routern W701V



## interface (12. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe heute von T-Home meinen VDSL Anschluss bekommen mit dem Media Receiver 301 und dem VDSL Modem sowie Router W701V

Nun möchte ich nicht unbedingt ein Kabel vom Media Receiver zum Router legen sondern meinen zweiten W701V als Bridge zum anderen konfigurieren.
So das zwischen Media Receiver und Router eine Verbindung entsteht.
Meine PC´s gehen über Wlan online.

Geht das überhaupt

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

cu


----------

